# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Καλο ταξιδι μικρε μου admiral

## Sissy

Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα νεκρο το πολυταλαιπωρημενο μου καναρινακι ( viewtopic.php?f=5&t=868 ). Οπως φαινεται δεν καταφερε ν'αντεξει και αυτην την δοκιμασια.... 
Ο admiral σε λιγους μηνες θα εκλεινε τα 6 χρονια ζωης του. Μιας ζωης ολο αγωνα, μιας που απο την ανευθυνοτητα των εκτροφεων του, υπεφερε απο τον πρωτο κι'ολας χρονο της ζωης του απο: κυστεις, αργοτερα τυφλωση και τελος απο παραμορφωτικη αρθριτιδα....Τον παρακολουθουσε στενα, ο γιατρος Αχιλλέας Ακρίβος (τον ευχαριστω πολυ για την φροντιδα που εδειξε σε αυτο το πουλακι) Θελω επισης να ευχαριστω πολυ τον Μακη (mgerom) διοτι οποτε χρειαστηκε ειχα την βοηθεια του.   
 ....καλη ξεκουραση 'αλμυρακι' μου....

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, λυπάμαι πολύ βρε Σίσσυ! Ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ το μικρούλι και φαίνεται δεν άντεξε άλλο.

----------


## Evie

Καλό ταξίδι admiral..  ::  
Ειλικρινά στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ. Υπήρξε ιδιαίτερο πουλάκι και πολύ γλυκό! Ναι μεν γνωρίζαμε ότι περνούσε δύσκολες στιγμές, αλλά και πάλι εγώ δεν το περίμενα να μην αντέξει.

Ήταν τυχερό όμως που είχε την αγάπη και φροντίδα σου Σίσσυ.

----------


## vas

sissy μου...καλύτερα που έφυγε,ταλαιπορούταν...
καλό ταξίδι μικρέ,και να προσέχεις

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Σισσυ δεν το πιστεψα μολις το διαβασα..
Ελπιζω τωρα να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι..
Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις...  ::  
Λυπαμαι..  :sad:

----------


## douke-soula

καλο σου ταξιδι μικρε μου ομορφουλη  ::   ::  
να γινεις ενα ησυχο αγγελακι και να  προσεχεις ολους 
τους φτερωτους μας φιλους

----------


## vagelis76

> Καλό ταξίδι admiral..  
> Ειλικρινά στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ. Υπήρξε ιδιαίτερο πουλάκι και πολύ γλυκό! Ναι μεν γνωρίζαμε ότι περνούσε δύσκολες στιγμές, αλλά και πάλι εγώ δεν το περίμενα να μην αντέξει.
> 
> Ήταν τυχερό όμως που είχε την αγάπη και φροντίδα σου Σίσσυ.


Με κάλυψε πλήρως η Εύη.....λίγοι θα του προσέφεραν ότι εσύ έκανες πράξη...

----------


## jk21

οταν χανουμε κατι που αγαπαμε ,ποναμε.οταν ξερουμε οτι αυτη η απωλεια κανει εκεινο να σταματησει να ποναει,ο πονος ξεχνιεται γρηγορα.οχι ομως αυτο που αγαπησαμε...

Σισσυ να σαι καλα να φροντιζεις τα πουλακια οπως η εισοδοςτου Αdmiral  στη ζωη σου  
εγινε αφορμη για να μαθεις!

----------


## fotis_k

::   ::  

Aπιστευτο Σισσυ.Τουλαχιστον εσυ εδωσες τα παντα...

----------


## xXx

εύχομαι εκεί που είναι να είναι ευτυχισμένος...

----------


## fragos

κριμα...  ::  
η αληθεια ηταν οτι πρεπει να ταλαιπωρουνταν πολυ.  :sad:

----------


## Evie

Παιδιά αν είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπόλοιποι, και βέβαια και η Σίσσυ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τον admiral στο banner, τώρα που θα το αλλάξουμε, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδα με συγκίνησε .

----------


## vagelis76

> Παιδιά αν είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπόλοιποι, και βέβαια και η Σίσσυ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τον admiral στο banner, τώρα που θα το αλλάξουμε, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδα με συγκίνησε .


εγώ το θέλω..

----------


## alkisti

δεν το πιστευω αυτο το τοσο καλο και ομορφο πουλακι !!!!!
λυπαμε πολυ για την απωλεια σου ! και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Φάμπιο

Καλο ταξιδι καλο μου.....

Συμφωνω κι εγω να μπει στο banner!!!!

----------


## maria(lef)

Σίσσυ μου δεν μπορώ να σου πω πόσο λυπάμαι... Ξέρω ότι σου στοίχισε πολύ, αλλά τουλάχιστον τώρα θα ησυχάσει η ψυχούλα του από τις ταλαιπωρίες! Τι άλλο να πω...  :sad:

----------


## pigaki

Αντιο αγαπημενε μου  ::

----------


## fotis_k

> Παιδιά αν είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπόλοιποι, και βέβαια και η Σίσσυ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τον admiral στο banner, τώρα που θα το αλλάξουμε, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδα με συγκίνησε .


+1

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παιδιά αν είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπόλοιποι, και βέβαια και η Σίσσυ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τον admiral στο banner, τώρα που θα το αλλάξουμε, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδα με συγκίνησε .


Συμφωνώ ναι να τον βάλεις.
Σίσυ λυπάμαι για το μικρό.

----------


## georgina

Σισσυ μου πραγματικά λυπάμαι, γιατι ξέροντας πόσο τον αγαπούσες και πόσο τον φρόντισες, νιώθω οτι η απώλειά του για σενα θα είναι μεγάλη. Ομως γνωριζοντας και το ποσο υπέφερε, χαίρομαι γιατι θα αναπαυτεί το ταλαιπωρο κορμάκι του.

Ουτως η άλλως ο Αλμυρούλης ήταν και θα είναι ένα κομμάτι της ζωής ολως μας και δεν πρόκειται να ξεχαστεί. Ας θυμόμαστε τις όμορφες στιγμές και ας χαμογελάμε. Σισσυ μου να σταθείς δυνατη και να προσφέρεις την βοήθειά σου και την φροντίδα σου σε όποιο πλασματακι την χρειάζεται.

----------


## douke-soula

συμφωνω και γω να μπει στο banner 
το ξανθο μας αγγελακι

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια του φίλου σου Σίσσυ
Αν και ταλαιπωρημένος ο admiral ήταν τυχερός από πολλές απόψεις. Είχε εσένα να τον φροντίζεις, τον Μάκη να σε συμβουλεύει, είχε τον προσωπικό του Γιατρό. Σπάνια τύχη για καναρίνι. Καποια στιγμή απλά έφτασε η ώρα για τον φίλο σου να ξεκουραστεί. Συγχαρητήρια από εμένα για όσα έμαθες να προσφέρεις.

----------


## Sissy

Αισθανομαι πολυ ομορφα βλεποντας τον admiral παρεα με αλλα πουλακια, στο πραγματικα καλαισθητο banner που εφτιαξαν τα κοριτσια. Σας ευχαριστω ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου παιδια!

----------


## Evie

ε, κοίτα Σίσσυ, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα, τόσο όμορφο όπως στη φωτογραφία σου με το κοχύλι και τα λουλούδια δεν είναι. Ε, τουλάχιστον έχει παρεϊτσα.    ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο admiral έγινε το καναρίνι θρύλος του φόρουμ.

----------


## Evie

μα ναι, εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδα πάνω στο κοχύλι ξετρελάθηκα!

----------


## fotis_k

Ευη εκει που τον βαλατε μεσα στα λουλουδακια ειναι υπεροχος.Πολυ σημαδιακο και νομιζω οτι του ταιριαζει  ::

----------


## Janko

> ε, κοίτα Σίσσυ, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα, τόσο όμορφο όπως στη φωτογραφία σου με το κοχύλι και τα λουλούδια δεν είναι.


Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι ότι χάρη στις θαυμάσιες φωτογραφίες της Σίσσυ θα τον θυμόμαστε για πολύ ακόμα, και όσοι δε τον γνωρίσαμε από κοντά.  ::

----------


## Evie

Φώτη είναι όμορφος γιατί έχει την παρεΐτσα από τα πουλάκια σας.   :: 

Και ναι, συμφωνώ με τον janko

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

καλο του ταξιδι.  :sad:

----------


## panos70

Σισσυ λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σου αν και δεν το εχω δει προσωπικα σε φωτογραφια και εγω θα συμφονεισω με την Εvie και τα αλα παιδια οτι του αξιζει μια τελευταια φωτογραφεια στο banner για να μη ξεχαστει.Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Σισσυ λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σου αν και δεν το εχω δει προσωπικα σε φωτογραφια και εγω θα συμφονεισω με την Εvie και τα αλα παιδια οτι του αξιζει μια τελευταια φωτογραφεια στο banner για να μη ξεχαστει.Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους


Πάνο δεξιά στο μπανερ το κίτρινο πουλάκι είναι ο Άντμιραλ.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υσιχασε ο μικρουλης...
εσυ σισσυ τον φροντιζες οσο καλυτερα γινοταν!6 χρονων ειναι μιαπολυ καλη ηλικεια για ενα τετοιο πουλακι...που σε καποια αλλα χερια ενδεχομενος δεν θα αντεχε ουτε χρονο...

----------

